# Coleoptera



## Termite48 (Feb 23, 2011)

Does any member of Mantid Forum also raise Beetles. I am interested in procuring some eggs of an exotic beetle such as a Rhino Beetle. Please PM me if there is anyone who is into that.


----------



## mongoslade2110 (Jun 12, 2011)

lots of us wish me could but its illegal


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jun 12, 2011)

Rich S said:


> Does any member of Mantid Forum also raise Beetles. I am interested in procuring some eggs of an exotic beetle such as a Rhino Beetle. Please PM me if there is anyone who is into that.


Try Peter's BeetleForum, Rich. The "for sale" thread isn't exactly a hive of activity, but you might want to contact the guy on the top of the list.

@ mongoslade. Good to see you back, son! What happened to the beetles and other insects that you and your entomologist friends brought back from Hawaii? You're right about the legality issue, of course, but I think that the the legality of owning some of our mantids is questionable, too.


----------



## lancaster1313 (Jun 12, 2011)

I like beetles, but so far I have been collecting grubs locally. Someone in my neighborhood brought me a dead specimen of Rhino beetle that he found in his truck.

It is very difficult for me to find any live ones that are bigger than the Grapevine beetle, around here.  

If you have the time and money, setting up a light trap could bring in all kinds of cool creatures. Or, just get them from the above mentioned source.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 12, 2011)

Whats the link Phil?


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jun 13, 2011)

hibiscusmile said:


> Whats the link Phil?


http://beetleforum.net/


----------



## minard734 (Sep 8, 2011)

I raise bess beetles and stag beetles. I have a large coleoptera collection also.


----------

